# What is the best time to take probiotics?



## HopefulG235 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi everyone!







Ive heard so many good things about probiotics so i have decided to try them. My questions are: what are some good ones that you have tried? and when is the best time to take them??Thank you.


----------



## MNWILDMAN (Sep 25, 2010)

I take mine in morning follow by pro-bio tea, i will get you a brand name tomorrow morning.


----------



## HopefulG235 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi there.Okay thank you for replying


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I also take Probiotics first thing in the morning. I use Digestive Advantage and find it works great!


----------



## HopefulG235 (Sep 16, 2010)

catarific said:


> I also take Probiotics first thing in the morning. I use Digestive Advantage and find it works great!


Thank you


----------



## RubyS (Oct 10, 2010)

HopefulG235 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are different ideas about when to take probiotics and it also depends on which ones.Most practitioners say its best to take with meals.Primal Defense is recommended to be taken on an empty stomach.I do both. They really help!RubyS


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I also take my probiotics in the morning - I have found them to be very helpful - I don't skip a single day.


----------

